# Maltese Pajamas and Nightgown



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got my Vermont Country Store Catalog and saw that once again they have Women's Flannel Maltese pajamas, nightgown and slippers. I got a pair of PJ's last year and love them. It's such a cool store about 25 minutes from my house in VT. Here they are online in case anyone's looking for a holiday gift or to leave a hint for a loved one: Lanz of Salzburg Puppy-Love Pajamas


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I have seen these but wasn't sure they were Maltese. I thought they were. I'm glad you confirm it so I can order. I absolutley love the store but only have access to the catalogue.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very cute!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

A friend gave them to me as a gift last year. I loved them!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love the nightgown, but don't have a lot of use for the flannel. It's very seldom that it gets cold enough for heavy PJ's or nightgown here.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Sue, I think I'm going to have to get the slippers. I love slippers and have tons of them. These will just add to my collection.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I got the PJ's for Christmas last year. Might need to get the slippers this year! Too cute!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to put the nightgown and slippers on my Christmas list.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The store itself is a hoot. It feels like you've stepped back in time with all the products. Things we haven't seen since we were kids and brands that totally ring a bell. We always take friends there when they come up to Vermont. And it really is family owned with fabulous knowledgeable people working there. Another memory of earlier times. :HistericalSmiley::chili:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

how cute


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very cute! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember these from last year! This may be on my Christmas wish list as well, although I would BURN UP in flannel. I'm very hot natured and usually sleep in a thin night shirt, even in the winter! Of course, I do live in Florida, but it can get cold here in Tallahassee!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> The store itself is a hoot. It feels like you've stepped back in time with all the products. Things we haven't seen since we were kids and brands that totally ring a bell. We always take friends there when they come up to Vermont. And it really is family owned with fabulous knowledgeable people working there. Another memory of earlier times. :HistericalSmiley::chili:


I would be like a kid in a candy store there! I just love their catalog.

I have this nightgown and another one they did a couple years ago in a lighter blue. I love them. Very cosy here in the winter! Lanz nightgowns last forever and get softer and nicer with age.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have two of the night gowns. One was a gift and I ordered another because I loved it so much. I was afraid they would not have them again. They also have the slippers to match.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Sue! I remember this from earlier in the year when I was showing off my Maltese Slippers, with real breathing Maltese. I'm sending this link to Carl now. If I give all of you his email address, will you help him get a clue?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you! Those are so cute!

I am a PJ person and I try to stay in them as long as I can each morning when I don't have to work. I think I'll send the link to my husband for Christmas ideas.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- I must get the slippers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes -- I must get the slippers.


Your new fluff is just about Bailey's age and let me warn you, your feet will be a target with those slippers! LOL!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

SO CUTE!! i want!  i love flannel... I run cold and living in Chicagoland doens't help!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I totally gotta have those jammies for me! I have lots of funny Joe Boxer smiley face ones... Al has some Grinch and Joe Boxer smileys too...


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Are those really Maltese????? Oh, I want Santa to bring me a pair!!!! They are just adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yukki said:


> Are those really Maltese????? Oh, I want Santa to bring me a pair!!!! They are just adorable!


Cookie - they are definitely Maltese and such cute romping ones. I love the pair that I got last year.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe santa will bring me some....cause I don't spend that much on myself for jammies.....

....now...if they were for the dogs.....:innocent:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Those slippers are great!! Love them! So I'm looking at ordering a topiary that can be lighted as well of a Maltese for my front porch. I guess if my neighbors see me pottying the dogs in the yard in the morning it would make sense if I were in Maltese jammies and slippers!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

O my gosh they are darling. I wish I could ger them but they would be high waters on me. I need a 33inseam...sadness. Do they have a gown?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

HalosMommy said:


> O my gosh they are darling. I wish I could ger them but they would be high waters on me. I need a 33inseam...sadness. Do they have a gown?


Yes - the also have a gown. I think it's full length which again might be short on you but you could maybe shorten it mid calf - much more acceptable in a gown. Or wear the PJ's as capris. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm at the other end of the spectrum at 5'1". Everything's always too big.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sue, I sent your link to Carl for a Christmas suggestion, in the mean time, I ordered these for myself!

Dog Breed Pajamas

In case my personalization doesn't come thru, instead of a name, since I have two I put 'All Maltese!'


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Yes - the also have a gown. I think it's full length which again might be short on you but you could maybe shorten it mid calf - much more acceptable in a gown. Or wear the PJ's as capris. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm at the other end of the spectrum at 5'1". Everything's always too big.


The neck and gathered wrists make me hot just looking at it lol


----------

